# Fallout 76 Alkoholsucht heilen?



## Idefix Windhund (27. Dezember 2018)

Guten Tag,

mir wurde vor Tagen kurz angezeigt, dass meine Spielfigur nun Alkohol süchtig ist. Trotz besten Zustand, und weder Hunger, noch Durst, sieht man im Pipboy auch das es einem nicht gut geht. Allerdings scheint Alkoholsucht keine negativen Perks zu haben. Im Pipboy wird dazu nichts angezeigt. Was ich aber erkannt habe, ich habe jeweils -1 Punkt auf Charisma und Beweglichkeit.

Ich habe es mal mit dem Item "Heilmittel" versucht, brachte aber nichts. 

Im Internet finde ich nur Lösungen zur Heilung für Fallout 3 - 4. Wobei es in Fallout 4, worauf ja Fallout 76 basiert, heißt man soll zu einem Arzt gehen.  

Nehme ich mal die Infos von Fallout 3, New Vegas, dauert das abklingen der Sucht 108000 irgendwas, ich nehme mal an Sekunden, also 1 Tag und 6 Stunden reale Spielzeit.

Hat da jemand Infos speziell für Fallout 76? Oder ist es ein Bug, dass mir kein negativer Perk im Pipboy angezeigt wird?


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Dezember 2018)

Zu Alkoholsucht im speziellen kann ich nix sagen.

Allgemein wirst du Süchte aber los indem du Adiktol nimmst.

Wenn das in der Realität doch auch so einfach wäre...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Dezember 2018)

Adiktol hat geholfen, Dankeschön für den Tipp.

Fallout 76 hielt es dabei nicht für nötig einen Hinweis zu bringen, dass Alkoholsucht geheilt wurde.


----------

